# D300s help!!!



## jonnytalks (Feb 15, 2010)

So I have just recently gotten a d300s and was working great until today. took the lens cap off shot a picture and then I whent to look through the view finder but it was black my mirror is stuck up and will not release Ive changed the lenses still the same. the info screen on the top reads "err" Ive tried changing the settings. Ive turned it off and on, battery taken out and pt back in but nothing still the same. Does anybody have any guidance that they would be willing to give? any help is appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Garbz (Feb 15, 2010)

You won't like my answer, but my D200 did that when I was using it at -50degC and I fixed it by banging it by banging it really hard with my first. 

Anything specific that lead to it? Using it in extreme conditions? Camera jamming is definitely not unheard of and is usually covered under warranty.


----------



## jonnytalks (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah no harsh treatment. I havent dropped it or anything its been treated with love and care. Ill tell you what if i dont get any more replys Ill try the whole banging it and ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you using a grip? If so is it properly connected? Are your battery/batteries charged?


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 15, 2010)

call Nikon 1-800-645-6678


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2010)

And i thought Nikons where perfect with no problems :lmao: from what you read on here 
Send it back


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 15, 2010)

Definitely have it repaired, this isn't something you want to bang hard to fix only to have it happen again out of warranty.


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2010)

So, when you had the lens off, did you have good look at the mirror and the mirror box to try and see if was hanging it up?

Did you check the position of the aperture lever?

One last thought: Were you doing auto bracketed exposures or possibly turned on bracketing?


----------



## jonnytalks (Feb 15, 2010)

when i hade the lens off I checked to see if there was anyhting hanging it up and i couldnt see anything. but either way I took it to the camera shop and they said that it was a defective mirror locking mechanism and that it would have to be replaced and they said they would fix with no charge to me because they were and authorized repair shop so its all good othere then they said it was going to take about 2 to 3 weeks to get it working becuase they had to get the part from nikon. oh well better luck next time right?


----------

